#   >     1
.  ,    "1   "     ?  ,    ?

----------


## desna

--->--->   :Smilie:

----------


## SmallBux

,        .   "              ".

----------


## Anton N.

> ,        .   "              ".


   1 *7.7*   ?

----------


## SmallBux

8.1,               :Frown:

----------


## Anton N.

> 8.1,


   ,    -...

----------

, ..      (, ).      600

----------


## Anton N.

> , ..      (, ).      600


,     ...      -? ,   ,        ,     ...

----------

.        .

----------


## Anton N.

> .        .


           ...  -    ,   ** ?

----------



----------


## adeich

> 8.1,


 8.1 " "        "- ",    "@?     7.7. 
    "  ..."      ,      ,

----------


## SmallBux

:Wow:  ,    . ,  ,       :   ,    "" ?     ,   ,   ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## adeich

> ,    . ,  ,       :   ,    "" ?


-     ,   :Big Grin:

----------

-,   ?

----------


## adeich

> -,   ?


  :Smilie:

----------


## adeich

8.2 ,    7.7  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissisY

, .
     (, )    , . ,     ?

----------


## Anton N.

> , .
>      (, )    , . ,     ?


 7.7       "    ",   .  8-  .

----------

,     .  9 .  )

----------


## MissisY

> 7.7       "    ",   .  8-  .


   ,   ,       , ,    ???

----------

? / /   ?     .

, ,     - , -,   ,

----------


## MissisY

[QUOTE=;53215776]    ? / /   ? 

     ,       ,       , ,          .      .

----------


## 8442

, ,      ?

   1 7.7    ,  :
  -         ?

      " "?

----------


## adeich

> , ,      ?
> 
>    1 7.7    ,  :
>   -         ?
> 
>       " "?


.   -  73

----------

> , ,      ?
> 
>    1 7.7    ,  :
>   -         ?
> 
>       " "?


   ,  " "    ,   ,       ,  ,          .  1 7.7    ,   Excell.    18.1      -..

   ,            ,     ,   -?

----------


## 8442

*.   -  73* 

,   :Smilie:

----------


## adeich

> *.   -  73* 
> 
> ,


  :Smilie: ,          :Big Grin:

----------

???????  ?   ?       ?  ,    ,  ,   ,    ,          .....        ,   -  ,   .    -       .     ,   ,   ,       ........

----------


## 8442

> ........


   ....

----------


## adeich

> ???????  ?   ?       ? ...


  94-,

----------

> 94-,


,  94-  ,   .

----------

> ,  94-  ,   .


 ,      ?   Word       94-    :Wink:

----------

,   1 7.7   ?,        !        !

----------


## 2012

> ???????  ?   ?       ?  ,    ,  ,


     .     ,  ,   ,     .      ,     ,      .      ???

----------

,    ,    . -!

----------

... ,      ,

----------

,      ...  ,  ""    !!!       (.  )  -      !!!       -   ...     (   !) -    !      ... ,  ... !

----------


## Nephila

,        ,      94-  ?!!        ,         ?

----------


## Nephila

!!!   ...     ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,         ?


 .
      .

----------


## Nephila

:Embarrassment:

----------

